# Herping in Corfu



## amazing_gecko

Has anyone ever been herping on Corfu? 

I'd like some information on habits of reptiles throughtout the summer months. Do they hunker down through the hotter months like our native UK residents or are they more acclimated to the Meditteranean climes being equally prevalent throughout those months? Firsthand experience would be appreciated.

Thanks
James


----------



## 34531

amazing_gecko said:


> Has anyone ever been herping on Corfu?
> 
> I'd like some information on habits of reptiles throughtout the summer months. Do they hunker down through the hotter months like our native UK residents or are they more acclimated to the Meditteranean climes being equally prevalent throughout those months? Firsthand experience would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> James


I don't remember much around to be honest... Some lovely big birds of prey, the odd lizard.


----------



## Mr Spencer

Going there at the end of July, gonna be pretty damn hot but I'll be trying a few morning herping trips.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Andrew spends a lot of time Herpin on Corfu. you can watch some of his videos here CORFU | FROG BLOG MANCHESTER

john




amazing_gecko said:


> Has anyone ever been herping on Corfu?
> 
> I'd like some information on habits of reptiles throughtout the summer months. Do they hunker down through the hotter months like our native UK residents or are they more acclimated to the Meditteranean climes being equally prevalent throughout those months? Firsthand experience would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> James


----------



## Thrasops

I have gone there quite a few times, it is one of the most herpetologically diverse places in Europe. Late summer is not the best time to go, but with a little luck and bad weather (i.e. - you don't want it to be very hot) you can see quite a lot.

There is a great guide to the island's native herpetofauna here: http://www.lacerta.de/AS/Bibliografie/BIB_1551.pdf

The Dalmatian Algroides, _Algyroides nigropunctatus,_ is found virtually everywhere on the island, males are particularly attractive lizards with blue faces and red flanks and undersides. You won't have any trouble finding those.










Slightly more localised, but also common (especially along the north coast from Sidari to Kassiopi) is the attractive Ionian Wall Lizard, _Podarcis tauricus ionica_ - I find it seems to be localised to slightly more humid, grassy habitats.



















Balkan Green Lizards, _Lacerta trilineata_, are also fairly easy to see in most places, either the striped, brown or olive-green youngsters, or the brilliant green adults (males have blue heads). Truly gorgeous reptiles.










You will also likely see Turkish Geckos, either by flipping stones and flat objects, or hunting at night around the lights in quieter urban areas.










Finally, should you visit Achilleion, the Old Fortress of Corfu Town or one of several other localised areas, you stand a good chance of seeing _Laudakia stellio_, the Starred Agama.










Other interesting lizards that you may see, although I find them rarer in the summer, is the Scheltopusik (_Pseudopus apodus_) and the Snake Eyed Skink (_Ablepharus kitaibelii_), the former is a very large, obvious reptile; the latter, a tiny, inconspicuous cutie that can be easily overlooked unless you are paying attention.

Snakes are also common, although again less so in the summer. Species that are most likely to be seen are the Eastern Montpellier Snake (Malpolon insignitus), Dahl's Whip Snake (Platyceps najadum), Caspian Whip Snake (Dolichophys caspius) and the Balkan Whip Snake (Hierophis gemonensis). All of these are very fast and alert snakes so often all you will see will be them disappearing. You can also find Striped Grass Snakes (_Natrix natric persa_) and Dice Snakes (_Natrix tessellata_) near water.

These are just the most common species of reptile - you have a chance of seeing many more, as described on the list. Some great spots I would recommend are the Byzantine Fort as Kassiopi, the Old Fortress at Corfu Town (if you can get away from the tourists) and Lake Korrission (you only want to go here on a cool, overcast or rainy day though as it gets relentlessly hot! On a cool day it is a very good place to see snakes, tortoises and Scheltopusiks though).

Palaeokastritsa is also a very beautiful area, extremely scenic and, again if you can get away from the tourists, has some decent habitat. Finally, the Ropa valley has some nice streams and you can see a lot there on a good day.

Regards,
Francis


----------



## Thrasops

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/1032328-thrasops-corfu-diary.html

You may find this thread of interest, for some reason the photos are no longer showing though. Don't know why that keeps happening.


----------

